# Premio returns in 853



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Motobecane Gran Premio PRO road bike launched | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
BD sold a Premio a few years ago in 725 that went out of stock very quickly. The new one looks great for retro-grouchy people like me.

For $2k:
- TIG-welded 853 frame, looks like classic 73 parallel geometry, 405 chainstays, BSA bottom bracket (hooray!) and non-integrated cupped headset (hooray!)
- Two carbon forks (one frame color and installed, the other a Ritchey WCS included in the box), a weird choice but OK
- 6800 shifters, brakes, derailleurs with an SL-K crank. The SL-K is actually a really nice (and expensive) crank
- Ritchey WCS Zeta ii wheels, which I've never heard of but sell for about $600
- Ritchey everything else

That is one hell of a deal. I even like the retro banded decals and the Gios blue. If I needed a road bike, this would be very interesting.


----------



## tychay (Jul 25, 2017)

Hiro11 said:


> - 6800 shifters, brakes, derailleurs with an SL-K crank. The SL-K is actually a really nice (and expensive) crank


Small correction. I looked up the pre-order, and it looks like 2018 Ultegra (Ultegra 8000), not 6800. My guess is that's why they upgraded from the old FSA Gossamer cranks to the SL-K ones, since the crankset is such a costly part of the groupset. It's probably also why it's a pre-order deal instead of for-purchase since this groupset was only just released last month and it hasn't started appearing on complete bicycles.

I also noticed that they're selling pre-orders for Ultegra 8000 on their carbon road bike, so my guess is they're trying to test with those two to see the new Ultegra's uptake before trying on other models like their Titanium Road, disc, or Di2 versions (Ultegra 8020, 8050, or 8070?). For instance, I noticed they no longer sell their all-road titanium disc (Century series) with Shimano hydraulic brifters/brakes (and crankset IIRC), opting instead of the TRP Hy/Rd's and mechanical shifters probably because the margins simply weren't there when all-Shimano like that.

(Having said that, I put Hy/Rd's on my bicycle and they brake very well IMO, and I've never really run into any issues/needs with the crank or bottom bracket.)


----------

